# Lionel Postwar 2056 barely moving



## ShaunRat (12 mo ago)

I purchased a Lionel 2056 online a few weeks ago. I bought it not working, and I cleaned the motor and gears. The train runs now, but crawls then completely stops through the back half of the layout away from where my transformer is. None of my other trains have this problem. I am using a Lionel ZW with a 180 watt powerhouse. I’m not sure what could be wrong with the train, because visually it looks good.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would check it off the track. So use jumpers to power the pick ups. See how it runs then. You track is probably good since other stuff runs no problem. This will check if power is getting from thebtrack to the engien. Next see if the rollers are making good contact with the track. Then check the wires. Make sure there conected, and insulated. Sometimes a bare wire rubs on the shell creating a short. And before that see if the wheels spin freely when turned by hand.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Make sure none of the wires are cracked. All they have to do is touch the shell. To test disconnect the light and smoke unit. The 1056 is a bigger motor so it may not get the power the smaller engines don't use. Unless you have some of the big ones.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

When the engine stalls you can also check the track for heat. That will tell you where the resistance is. Replace the piece.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That wore got me once T man. I kept turning the train over and it would run perfectly, turned it right side up and put it on the track and moved , stoped, moved stoped. A loose wire was bouncing and shorting out on the shell. When turned upside down it didn't make contact so ran fine. Live and learn.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My embarrassing moment was leaving a screw driver on the track. I had the engine torn apart too.


----------



## ShaunRat (12 mo ago)

I don’t know how this happened, but things have gotten worse. I put the train back on the track today, and it refuses to move at all. The light will Come on and the e unit will cycle, but as soon as power is applied to the motor the train will stop (the light will go out too) my caboose on my track stays lit the entire time. If I hold the locomotive at an angle on the track, then apply power, the train will start up and go just fine. It will stop almost as soon as I let go of it with my hand. Sparks also will come off of the wheels. I am sure that that is not supposed to happen. If it is something with the wiring, how would I go about making sure the wires are insulated? I am inexperienced, so any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, lets go back a few posts. It never worked, so first see if the wheels turn freely. Maybe the quartering is off or side rods not put back corectly. Then test it off the track. See if that works. You have to start eleminating the easy stuff, so others smarter then me can help you with the harder stuff!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I suggest you remove the shell and then test it. Showing a picture of the motor would help.
When you touch the wires they may crack and fall apart or bend.
Get the solder iron ready and some replacement wire.
One soft spot is the coil connection between the motor plates on the front top. Sometimes it is pushed against the plates and a cover slips off the joint.


----------



## ShaunRat (12 mo ago)

I have removed the side rods of the locomotive. The train still does not move. I also have removed the shell of the locomotive. I will attach photos of the motor and wires. When the train tries to move, sparks fly out of the rear right wheel. The traction tire I put on it has also melted away partly. Wherever the electrical problem is, I would assume is around there.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Take all the traction tires off. Then test. If you desperately need traction use electrical tape cut thin on one driver only. You completely isolated the frame and lifted the whole motor. The spark was the only electrical connection you had.
That should work.


----------



## ShaunRat (12 mo ago)

Yes it worked! Thank you so much. Im an idiot for using the traction tires. Lol


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Always review past steps. The wires looked good. engine is clean. Have fun.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice. If it runs good no need to do anything else. But just check to see if the pick up rollers , well roll ok. The one looks a bit bent. But if it works, it works. ⁸


----------



## ShaunRat (12 mo ago)

Yeah, the pickup rollers work fine. The only other problem with the locomotive is its lack of grip. I’m not sure how to solve that without traction tires though.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Are you running 027 or Ogage track?


----------



## ShaunRat (12 mo ago)

I am running O gauge tubular track.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You are better off with O gage with the wider curves. It is the sharp curves that slows the load. You can try to widen those curves by getting a larger radius or inserting straight track between each curved section. Check your rolling stock that all the wheels turn easily. They may need oil. Add the electrical tape for traction. One tire should do it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Some info. I had to look it up because I thought it had magnetraction, I was wrong. It was a one off because of war shortages.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

LIONEL TRAINS 2056 LOCOMOTIVE


Identification details about the Lionel Trains 2056 Hudson Type Locomotive that Lionel made during the Post-war period.



www.tandem-associates.com




And there is the info, lol forgot to post it.


----------

